# Etihad Airways Rep



## aeroman81 (May 6, 2013)

Hello all!

I have recently been offered a position by Etihad airways. From what I saw in Abu Dhabi and from what I read about Etihad, it seems like a good company to work for. Please note that my position is not cabin crew but in the engineering office. 

I am sure it is like any other company in the world and will have its own issues but in general it seems good. 

Would really appreciate if someone has any insights or concurs with my general conclusion.

regards

Sam lane:


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Sam,

A friend of mine works at Management level for Etihad Airways and he is very happy with them.

Good luck!


----------

